# Need Info On Pizza Dough Presser Machine



## drspinrx (Apr 3, 2008)

Has Anybody Ever Used A Pizza Dough Presser And Do They Work At All.....thank U For Your Input


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2008)

I would think they would work, for $1,000-plus. It's pretty easy to roll out pizza dough. The ones I found in a Google search looked like they were for commercial use, not home use.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2008)

My step-daughter used to have a pizza franchise and I know she had a machine to roll/press out the dough. Both of my sons worked for her when they were too young to work anywhere else ... but I will not be able to talk to Tonya until Sunday, and neither of my boys will be off until Monday ...

Yeah - they work ... now, what specifically is it that you want to know about them?


----------

